# I wasn't going to do it, but I did!



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm having a really really tough time right now. I was actually miserable today. I read my horoscope which said that I should do something to make me happy. So I put out my decorations!

The spiders have gotten to the for sale sign!









I put the cemetary in the flower bed just because it was easier





































I think I might go draw faces on the ghosts tomorrow!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks really good, Suzie. Sometimes you just need a release.

Happy Halloween!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Girls just gotta have fun.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I love it and I love that you were inspired to do it and make your day great!

Have an AMAZING Halloween!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good for you. Perhaps some good karma will come your way now.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Awsome there is no better Halloween than the one that makes you feel good.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm glad that you did it! Good for you... score one for the good guys!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

cool! with the sign all dressed up... maybe some undead will make an offer on the house.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Looking good! 

I love your pumpkins!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Good for you. Feels great, doesn't it?


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Love what you did. Following your heart is alway a good thing even when your mind might not be there yet. Smiles do wonders for your soul. Hope you had fun with the ToTers tonight.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I am sure decorating perked you up. Glad you were able to do it.


----------

